# Marriott Vacation Club - Secondary Market



## tnpalms (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm thinking about buying a Marriott Vacation Club week on the secondary market.  Has anyone had any experience (good or bad) with using a week purchased on the secondary market?  I'm concerned that I might go to the bottom of the list with respect to availability and preferred unit assignments.  How about with respect to Destination Points (Trust Points) on the secondary market? 
Thanks.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 15, 2018)

With Secondary market Resale weeks 
Good = huge cost saving
Bad = I can’t really think of any, you have equal access and priority as if you had bought Developer weeks.
(I don’t own Trust points, others will comment on this.)


tnpalms said:


> I'm thinking about buying a Marriott Vacation Club week on the secondary market.  Has anyone had any experience (good or bad) with using a week purchased on the secondary market?  I'm concerned that I might go to the bottom of the list with respect to availability and preferred unit assignments.  How about with respect to Destination Points (Trust Points) on the secondary market?
> Thanks.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 15, 2018)

Well, the only "bad" with secondary market for weeks is the inability to enroll it on demand at present. Here and there, there seem to be offers to enroll them (at a big expense). But who knows in the future. I have also seen people who have purchased from let's say an unreliable source and gotten cheated, say certain sellers on eBay. So, the ability to enroll (if that is important to you) is a possible issue. 

Regarding trust points, as someone who has purchased resale points, they work no differently today than any other points. Again, who knows in the future but I would expect them to since there is a fee from Marriott when you buy resale. I would expect that fee ($3 per point) to mean they are getting me in as a full member. Same thing applies as with weeks, don't just send someone money hoping they will actually sell them. I have no worries at all with my resale points. 

As bazzap says, the advantage is of course they are cheaper, generally a *lot* cheaper.


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 15, 2018)

On a humorous note, once you buy resale, everyone you attend a presentation they will tell you they are surprised that Marriott let that deal go through.  

I have purchased resale on weeks and points. In terms of usage there is no difference in terms of priority.  But as mentioned above you won’t be able to enroll the week unless there is some special promotion.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jun 15, 2018)

If points is an important factor to you, check out the weeks that are available on the MVC site: https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/resales/index.shtml and see if there is something you like there.  The prices are probably higher than you can find elsewhere.  But, if that week is enrolled by the existing owner, they will keep it enrolled for you if you buy that week.  I had previously inquired about a OceanWatch week on their site, and since then I keep getting contacted about new weeks that are available that include points option.


----------



## jeepie (Jun 15, 2018)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> If points is an important factor to you, check out the weeks that are available on the MVC site: https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/resales/index.shtml and see if there is something you like there.  The prices are probably higher than you can find elsewhere.  But, if that week is enrolled by the existing owner, they will keep it enrolled for you if you buy that week.  I had previously inquired about a OceanWatch week on their site, and since then I keep getting contacted about new weeks that are available that include points option.


Brady, is that something new? I have bought “bundles” where one must also purchase a matching number of points. If I understand what you are saying, this would not be required, correct?


----------



## TXTortoise (Jun 15, 2018)

So this implies that Marriott will extend enrollment to buyers of a week being sold by pre-2010 owners, that have already enrolled their week, and are selling via Marriott Resale brokerage.

Correct?... (even if sentence structure sucks.


----------



## Pathways (Jun 15, 2018)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> If points is an important factor to you, check out the weeks that are available on the MVC site: https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/resales/index.shtml and see if there is something you like there.  The prices are probably higher than you can find elsewhere.  But, if that week is enrolled by the existing owner, they will keep it enrolled for you if you buy that week.  I had previously inquired about a OceanWatch week on their site, and since then I keep getting contacted about new weeks that are available that include points option.



Who is your contact that is offering that?  I have purchased from them with no such offer


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 15, 2018)

When I contacted Marriott early this year, they said there was nothing I could buy from them that would be enrolled.


----------



## l0410z (Jun 15, 2018)

I purchased 3 resales - one from from Marriott, one private and one from ebay.  Zero problems using them or exchanging them.   I have not purchased points but if you go that route, you should also have no issue. My suggestion is to surf this forum to learn all you can.  You can decide if point or week meets your vacation style knowing that you should be treated as anyone else.


----------



## jhac007 (Jun 15, 2018)

tnpalms said:


> I'm thinking about buying a Marriott Vacation Club week on the secondary market.  Has anyone had any experience (good or bad) with using a week purchased on the secondary market?  I'm concerned that I might go to the bottom of the list with respect to availability and preferred unit assignments.  How about with respect to Destination Points (Trust Points) on the secondary market?
> Thanks.



Simply put, if you buy a resale week you will have the same opportunity to reserve your week if you do it at 12 months.  Of course, if it is a popular holiday week there may be some that have multiple weeks and can reserve at the 13 month mark.  Points are another story and can be very expensive!


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 16, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> On a humorous note, once you buy resale, everyone you attend a presentation they will tell you they are surprised that Marriott let that deal go through.
> 
> I have purchased resale on weeks and points. In terms of usage there is no difference in terms of priority.  But as mentioned above you won’t be able to enroll the week unless there is some special promotion.


I purchased third party as well.  While at a Marriott I exchanged into, they said they were surprised I was able to sign up for an owner's update.  Outside of that comment and being put on a mid-level floor, I did not feel I was treated differently than home resort owners.  I'm okay with that since I would expect home resort owners to get the higher floors.  I presume owners who purchased internally at a different resort most likely get the same priority and range of floors as I do. When I've checked-in, they've acknowledged me as a Marriott owner and made me feel welcomed.

I've had no problems reserving my week and exchanging through II. I can't comment on priority at my home resort since I've used it as a dedicated trader. Although, I did stay at my home resort (Grand Chateau) on a standard hotel reservation during a business trip.  At check-in, they acknowledged my ownership and put me on a high floor in a room that was recently renovated.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jun 16, 2018)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> If points is an important factor to you, check out the weeks that are available on the MVC site: https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/resales/index.shtml and see if there is something you like there.  The prices are probably higher than you can find elsewhere.  But, if that week is enrolled by the existing owner, they will keep it enrolled for you if you buy that week.  I had previously inquired about a OceanWatch week on their site, and since then I keep getting contacted about new weeks that are available that include points option.



The weeks sold by Marriott Resales come with the “option” to enroll, but to exercise that option you must buy a bundle of points equal to the point value of the week you buy. So if the week is worth 3500 points, you have to buy an additional 3500 points from Marriott at about $11+ per point. Unless there is something really new, there is no way to enroll without buying points.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jun 16, 2018)

I contacted Marriott via the 'Request Information' part of the site I linked.  I was contacted and talked to them about a specific week, but it didn't end up being right for me.  We talked about my other ownerships with Marriott, and why I was considering that week.  The rep I spoke with said adding more points would be my best way to go, and I didn't disagree.  I was then recently contacted by another rep (the particular rep probably isn't important) and they offered me this.

_What I thought might work for you is a week in St. Kitts that is enrolled in the points program and is priced very low.  First year occupancy is 2019.  Maintenance fees for the week are $1,898.

Here are some examples of the purchase prices for the week, and the points they offer (prices do not include closing costs):
2,150 points for $15,100 or
2,400 points for $17,800 or
2,525 points for $19,100 or
2,775 points for $21,600
_
I do not know if they truly have 4 different weeks that were enrolled, or if they have 1 or 2 weeks and are willing to sell 4 of the 5 different view/villa combos available at St. Kitts.  Maybe that resort was never "sold out", I have no idea.  Either way, as you can see from the offer in the email, this is a week they are offering me, that is enrolled, and I would have the use of those points.  They offered this to me because of the 'situation' that I described to them and the resort I would like to visit regularly, since we moved to NC.  I hope that helps.


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 16, 2018)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I contacted Marriott via the 'Request Information' part of the site I linked.  I was contacted and talked to them about a specific week, but it didn't end up being right for me.  We talked about my other ownerships with Marriott, and why I was considering that week.  The rep I spoke with said adding more points would be my best way to go, and I didn't disagree.  I was then recently contacted by another rep (the particular rep probably isn't important) and they offered me this.
> 
> _What I thought might work for you is a week in St. Kitts that is enrolled in the points program and is priced very low.  First year occupancy is 2019.  Maintenance fees for the week are $1,898.
> 
> ...


That makes more sense now.  It has been reported several times that Aruba and St. Kitts weeks can be purchased via MVC as enrolled weeks as they are limited as to what they can do with them because they cannot be placed into the US based land Trust and sold as points.  This deal would not apply to US resort weeks.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jun 16, 2018)

I bought 3 Marriott weeks on the resale market.  One on eBay, one on Redweek and one through Tug marketplace.  The Tug sale was the smoothest, followed by eBay followed by Redweek (with re/max).  I bought in Palm Desert.  Two are white weeks, and one is a red week.  In retrospect It might have made a little decision to have bought 2 red weeks. I love going to Palm Desert in the fall (white week) but the red weeks trade better.  

I usually split my unit and trade the efficiency for a 1 or 2 BR in easy-to-trade locations.  And trade the 1 BR for typically higher demand locations.  I try to reserve Thanksgiving, which has a TDI of 125.  Because I have two white weeks, I can reserve at the 13 month point. I am able to travel in the shoulder season so it works out well.

Google "Marriott timeshares without ROFR" and you'll find something like 8 locations that don't have a ROFR.  Desert Springs 1 is one of them.  The Grand Chateau has a ROFR but it isn't exercised very often and supposedly trades well. A friend bought a unit there for around $1K.  

We have traded into a number of great timeshares using our three Marriotts.  We are retired, so we prefer to travel for one-week durations, so the lure of being able to travel somewhere for a couple of days, doesn't appeal to me.  My "all-in" costs of purchase and closing costs was under $7K.  If I had purchased from Marriott I would have paid around $50 or 60K I think.  

Another thing to consider is your eventual exit strategy.  Luckily it is easy to dispose of or even sell your Marriott.


----------



## Dean (Jun 17, 2018)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I bought 3 Marriott weeks on the resale market.  One on eBay, one on Redweek and one through Tug marketplace.  The Tug sale was the smoothest, followed by eBay followed by Redweek (with re/max).  I bought in Palm Desert.  Two are white weeks, and one is a red week.  In retrospect It might have made a little decision to have bought 2 red weeks. I love going to Palm Desert in the fall (white week) but the red weeks trade better.
> 
> I usually split my unit and trade the efficiency for a 1 or 2 BR in easy-to-trade locations.  And trade the 1 BR for typically higher demand locations.  I try to reserve Thanksgiving, which has a TDI of 125.  Because I have two white weeks, I can reserve at the 13 month point. I am able to travel in the shoulder season so it works out well.
> 
> ...


There are 11 or 13 depending whether you split out Vail as 1 or 3 resorts, 12 (or 14) if you add in Ritz locations the last I saw.  Other than St. Thomas and NJ, they are all the oldest resorts.  Specific to this location DS I does not have ROFR but DS II does as I understand it.  The time allows for ROFR varies from 10 to 15 to 30 days depending on the location (I believe trust pts are 30 days).


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 17, 2018)

A great resource explaining the ROFR policies at the different resorts.

https://advantagevacation.com/marriotts-right-of-first-refusal-terms-and-policy/


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 17, 2018)

Dean said:


> There are 11 or 13 depending whether you split out Vail as 1 or 3 resorts, 12 (or 14) if you add in Ritz locations the last I saw.  Other than St. Thomas and NJ, they are all the oldest resorts.  Specific to this location DS I does not have ROFR but DS II does as I understand it.  The time allows for ROFR varies from 10 to 15 to 30 days depending on the location (I believe trust pts are 30 days).



On rofr.net, it shows this year a DSV failing ROFR, perhaps a typo and they meant DSV2? DSV2 definitely has ROFR as mine failed earlier this year.


----------



## Dean (Jun 17, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> On rofr.net, it shows this year a DSV failing ROFR, perhaps a typo and they meant DSV2? DSV2 definitely has ROFR as mine failed earlier this year.


DSV I does not have ROFR as I understand it but II does.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 17, 2018)

Dean said:


> DSV I does not have ROFR as I understand it but II does.


Yes, that is confirmed in the link given a few posts earlier


----------



## NTP66 (Jun 17, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> On a humorous note, once you buy resale, everyone you attend a presentation they will tell you they are surprised that Marriott let that deal go through.



At MOC now, and the lady who provided our welcome packet basically said the same to us. I had to laugh when she started mentioning the new properties I’d be able to visit with the Starwood acquisition, because I told her I didn’t care about any other location than Maui.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 17, 2018)

bazzap said:


> Yes, that is confirmed in the link given a few posts earlier



But, that's a third party link, what makes it authoritative?


----------



## TXTortoise (Jun 17, 2018)

Without an official MVCI list or a call to Owner Modifications, I'd start with the assumption that a list by a long-term broker is probably as authoritative as we'll see.


----------



## Dean (Jun 17, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> But, that's a third party link, what makes it authoritative?


This thread her on TUG might give more credibility https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/marriotts-right-of-first-refusal-rofr.13111/  I doubt MVCI is going to volunteer a full list but they might respond to requests about a specific property.  Like ROFR in general, it's in their best interest to keep you guessing.  It's possible some new options will come on board where ROFR is not possible such as is he case for St. Thomas (MVC & Ritz) but as a rule those are either going to be points properties or older properties.  The only newer property that is in the US that doesn't have ROFR is NJ, I don't know why that is but I'm sure there's some reason or it likely legal in nature.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 17, 2018)

Dean said:


> The only newer property that is in the US that doesn't have ROFR is NJ, I don't know why that is but I'm sure there's some reason or it likely legal in nature.


Fairway Villas in New Jersey is what I would consider an older property.  It has been there for a long time.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 18, 2018)

Dean said:


> This thread her on TUG might give more credibility https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/marriotts-right-of-first-refusal-rofr.13111/  I doubt MVCI is going to volunteer a full list but they might respond to requests about a specific property.  Like ROFR in general, it's in their best interest to keep you guessing.  It's possible some new options will come on board where ROFR is not possible such as is he case for St. Thomas (MVC & Ritz) but as a rule those are either going to be points properties or older properties.  The only newer property that is in the US that doesn't have ROFR is NJ, I don't know why that is but I'm sure there's some reason or it likely legal in nature.



Very interesting, thanks!


----------



## bazzap (Jun 18, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> But, that's a third party link, what makes it authoritative?


Agreed, only an officially documented list or statement from MVC would be definitive.
In the absence of that though, this is probably as good as it gets and it is accurate for the 5 resorts we own at.


----------



## Dean (Jun 18, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> Fairway Villas in New Jersey is what I would consider an older property.  It has been there for a long time.


I haven't seen the property but from a Marriott perspective and in the context of this discussion it isn't an older property, maybe early 2000.  In general these are all 1980 acquisitions/developments.  Those that were either acquired or on properties that were acquired when MVC started (HP, SP, Vail, Monarch) and those that were the initial projects, Heritage, Harbour Club, DS I, 2 of the World Village options with the exceptions noted.  I'm presuming Imperial Palms was the last built with this information.  By 91/92 it was in place, I'm not sure if MGO was the first to have ROFR but if not it was close.  FV definitely came well after ROFR was alive and well.


----------



## brianfox (Jun 18, 2018)

tnpalms said:


> I'm thinking about buying a Marriott Vacation Club week on the secondary market.  Has anyone had any experience (good or bad) with using a week purchased on the secondary market?  I'm concerned that I might go to the bottom of the list with respect to availability and preferred unit assignments.  How about with respect to Destination Points (Trust Points) on the secondary market?
> Thanks.



Buying on the secondary market does NOT put you at the bottom of any list.  Depending on the popularity of the resort you purchase and the week you plan to stay, reserving that week can be difficult.  Some weeks at some resorts can be so popular that they are gone less than an hour after the inventory becomes available.  It's not just owners that plan to stay there during that popular week, but also the owners who want to reserve it so they can get higher rent for it.  So if you want to do wither of those, you either call Marriott exactly at the moment the weeks become available to reserve, or you purchase two weeks so you can reserve a month earlier.

Securing a popular week is a problem people face, whether weeks owners or Destination Points owners.

Because the Destination program is still new (and is Marriott's current timeshare revenue stream), secondary market points are MUCH MUCH more expensive than secondary weeks.
So as someone considering purchasing your options are really:

Purchase Destination Points from Marriott (far too expensive, but includes all "perks")
Purchase Destination Points on secondary market (Some saving over Marriott, but you lose some "perks")
Purchase weeks on secondary market (excellent value with no perks)
Rent where you want to stay (can be the best value, and you have no exposure to special assessments and no potential loss of value)
The value of the "perks" lost by not buying from Marriott (to me and probably most here) don't even begin to approach the delta between buying from Marriott vs purchasing resale.


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 18, 2018)

brianfox said:


> So as someone considering purchasing your options are really:
> 
> Purchase Destination Points from Marriott (far too expensive, but includes all "perks")
> Purchase Destination Points on secondary market (*Some saving over Marriott, but you lose some "perks"*)
> ...



What are some of the lost perks of resale points other than the one-time use points they offer?


----------



## JIMinNC (Jun 18, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> What are some of the lost perks of resale points other than the one-time use points they offer?



The only one I am aware of is the program docs do give MVC the right to restrict resale points - even those for which the $3/point junk fee has been paid - from being able to use "Special Benefits", which is generally considered to be things like the Explorer Collection, Cruises, the Home rentals, etc, As far as anyone can tell/report, MVC has so far chosen NOT to enforce this restriction/right, but the docs do give them the right to do so in the future if they so choose. Obviously, those options are not generally considered to be good values for point use anyway, so not sure that is a big perk to consider anyway. But as a technical answer to the question you posed, that is the only one I am aware could be implemented.


----------



## brianfox (Jun 18, 2018)

StevenTing said:


> What are some of the lost perks of resale points other than the one-time use points they offer?



Steven, to be honest - you got me.  I am making an assumption that Marriott has found a way to dissuade people from buying resale points.  Perhaps all they currently have is a one time bonus.  But I've known Marriott long enough to know there must be more than that.  My point to the OP was intended to be that the best deal by far they will get (for Marriott) is resale weeks or renting.  

I have no idea how accurate this is, but a quick search seems to indicate Marriott sells points for about $9 each while resale is around $4 each (before any fees).  I'm kind of surprised that even after such a short time resale on DC points is < 50% of developer price.  Maybe I'm not looking at the right sources.

Using those assumed values, a 2BR Waiohai Island View in summer is 4850 points.  Using my resort as a model.
@ $9 a point, that is $43650 for 4850 DC points from Marriott, with MF of $2682
@ $4 a point, that is $19200 for 4850 DC points from resale market, with MF of $2682
An annual Waiohai week sells for $5000-$6000, with annual MF around $2100
A typical July rent is $2200-$2800 for that resort.

That should give the OP a fairly accurate difference in the methods he can acquire/use Marriott.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 19, 2018)

brianfox said:


> Steven, to be honest - you got me.  I am making an assumption that Marriott has found a way to dissuade people from buying resale points.  Perhaps all they currently have is a one time bonus.  But I've known Marriott long enough to know there must be more than that.  My point to the OP was intended to be that the best deal by far they will get (for Marriott) is resale weeks or renting.
> 
> I have no idea how accurate this is, but a quick search seems to indicate Marriott sells points for about $9 each while resale is around $4 each (before any fees).  I'm kind of surprised that even after such a short time resale on DC points is < 50% of developer price.  Maybe I'm not looking at the right sources.
> 
> ...


My understanding was tha MVC now sell DC Points for $13.96 before any incentive.
They also ROFR at around $4.50 on Private Resales and for deals which go through they charge approx
$3+ Junk Fees.
So the comparison would be $13.96 v $7.50+


----------



## taterhed (Jun 19, 2018)

brianfox said:


> Steven, to be honest - you got me.  I am making an assumption that Marriott has found a way to dissuade people from buying resale points.  Perhaps all they currently have is a one time bonus.  But I've known Marriott long enough to know there must be more than that.  My point to the OP was intended to be that the best deal by far they will get (for Marriott) is resale weeks or renting.
> 
> I have no idea how accurate this is, but a quick search seems to indicate Marriott sells points for about $9 each while resale is around $4 each (before any fees).  I'm kind of surprised that even after such a short time resale on DC points is < 50% of developer price.  Maybe I'm not looking at the right sources.
> 
> ...




for the record:

MVC just ROFR'd my Waiohai at contract price of $7500 So, YMMV
A few Tuggers (@StevenTing ) have gotten DC points for quite a bit less than $7.50 (prior to $3) as well.

As always, no method to the madness


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 19, 2018)

taterhed said:


> for the record:
> 
> *MVC just ROFR'd my Waiohai at contract price of $7500* So, YMMV
> A few Tuggers (@StevenTing ) have gotten DC points for quite a bit less than $7.50 (prior to $3) as well.
> ...




IV or OV at that price?


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 19, 2018)

I think most people underestimate the $3 per point fee to Marriott. That's around 25% of the typical sales price, with no overhead. (Separate fees for the actual transfer costs.) That's a great business model. Money rolls in, even if the company decided not to sell any more new points. . .


----------



## taterhed (Jun 19, 2018)

vacationtime1 said:


> IV or OV at that price?


IV.

The current Marriott cash-out offer was at $5500.  That's down from a Feb offer of $6700   (net)


----------



## brianfox (Jun 19, 2018)

taterhed said:


> for the record:
> 
> MVC just ROFR'd my Waiohai at contract price of $7500 So, YMMV
> A few Tuggers (@StevenTing ) have gotten DC points for quite a bit less than $7.50 (prior to $3) as well.
> ...



Wow!  While I'm sorry your purchase failed ROFR, I'm even happier that all three of mine passed.
Looking at rofr.net, looks like Marriott was letting anything go last year, but 2 of 2 failed this year.
Very little reported activity this year for Waiohai sales compared to last.


----------



## brianfox (Jun 19, 2018)

bazzap said:


> My understanding was tha MVC now sell DC Points for $13.96 before any incentive.
> They also ROFR at around $4.50 on Private Resales and for deals which go through they charge approx
> $3+ Junk Fees.
> So the comparison would be $13.96 v $7.50+



So based on this input from several people, I guess a better comparison of options for, say, an annual Island View Waiohai is:

4,850 Marriott DC Points @ $13.96 a point ($67,706), with MF of $2,682
4,850 Resale DC Points @ $7.50 a point ($36,375), with MF of $2,682
An annual Waiohai deeded week should pass ROFR at about $8,000, with annual MF around $2,100
A typical July rent is $2,200-$2,800 for an IV 2BR.

I just can't fathom paying an extra $28K above a deeded week for the "privilege" of having DC points.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 19, 2018)

brianfox said:


> So based on this input from several people, I guess a better comparison of options for, say, an annual Island View Waiohai is:
> 
> 4,850 Marriott DC Points @ $13.96 a point ($67,706), with MF of $2,682
> 4,850 Resale DC Points @ $7.50 a point ($36,375), with MF of $2,682
> ...


When you buy 4,850 Marriott DC points, I believe you get a discount of 25%, which would translate to $10.47 * 4850 = $50,780.
You can also get a hybrid package from Marriott directly, which comes up to around $7.50 per point as well, which is the same number you have for 4,850 Resale DC points.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 19, 2018)

Yup.

The lonely thing that really makes sense is either a very motivated owner that needs points for status or a hybrid-type deal with points in the $5-7 range for flexibility and MF's at less than .50 cents.

It's a tight game. 
RENTING is where it's at.....too bad the min points is so high. 

Hmm.   Min points with ROFR including new fees..... might have to look into some 'zero dollar' points.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 19, 2018)

brianfox said:


> So based on this input from several people, I guess a better comparison of options for, say, an annual Island View Waiohai is:
> 
> 4,850 Marriott DC Points @ $13.96 a point ($67,706), with MF of $2,682
> 4,850 Resale DC Points @ $7.50 a point ($36,375), with MF of $2,682
> ...


Me neither, which is why our last 4 purchases have been Resale weeks.
We are already DC enrolled Chairman’s Club owners though, so there is no incentive for us to buy Points in any form.
Different people have different requirements though, so everyone to their own.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jun 19, 2018)

brianfox said:


> I just can't fathom paying an extra $28K above a deeded week for the "privilege" of having DC points.



It's all in how you use your ownership. In the MVC system, we will only buy deeded weeks at places we want to use. For that, weeks can't be beat. But for going other places, DC points meet our needs much better since we dislike the deposit/search/wait game in II. We have one remaining week deposited in II which we hope to use for Newport Coast in fall 2019 and have an ongoing search for Sept/Oct already underway. Right now, we can't make any other plans for late summer or fall 2019 until we see what week we might get at Newport Coast. Little chance we'll get a match on our OGS before this fall, so our late 3Q/4Q 2019 planning is frozen until that is resolved. II trading offers good $$ value, but it's not worth the hassle to us. Trading through II will be our last resort usage option going forward. We strongly prefer the ability to book exactly what we need with DC points -  any check-in day, flexible stay lengths, pick the view and room size we want, etc - over the II process. DC points are obviously less cost effective than trading, but they are still a better value than renting, since we aren't comfortable relying on person-to-person rentals on places like RedWeek, VRBO, and AirBnB.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 19, 2018)

Yup.

Thank goodness we don't all want exactly the same thing.
I think I'd be on the short end of the stick....


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 19, 2018)

brianfox said:


> So based on this input from several people, I guess a better comparison of options for, say, an annual Island View Waiohai is:
> 
> 4,850 Marriott DC Points @ $13.96 a point ($67,706), with MF of $2,682
> 4,850 Resale DC Points @ $7.50 a point ($36,375), with MF of $2,682
> ...



An alternative I used was buying a Marriott (direct) week in Spain. The DC points effective cost was $4+, and, I could use as a week or trade if I wish, or, if I have a specific requirement that only points can satisfy, I can use points. It's still more than a resale week of course (but nowhere near $28k more!). But, points gives me quite a few benefits that I cannot get with weeks. So, most of the time, will use as DC points.


----------



## brianfox (Jun 20, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Yup.
> 
> Thank goodness we don't all want exactly the same thing.
> I think I'd be on the short end of the stick....



Wait, I've been operating under the impression that the rest of the world wants the same thing I do.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 20, 2018)

yup, world peace and harmony.  That's it.


----------



## skyequeen (Jun 21, 2018)

We bought our last timeshare a couple of years ago - in Aruba - as part of a bundle.  All-in cost about $7.00/point.  We only wanted Aruba and they came up with it perhaps through a broker.  If you can get Marriott to get the resale you want, and you want more points, this could be the most economical way to go per point and without ROFR hanging over your head.  We were told last year they were backing off bundles, but they change approaches all the time.  But a resale with points is a large financial hit.


----------



## coachBoris (Jul 9, 2018)

Not sure this is the right place but I wanted to ask the question.  When do I post info on the ROFR.net?  I just got an email from the closing company my broker used for our purchase of a 2BR OV EY for 4400.00 at the Aruba Surf Club stating Marriott waived their ROFR.  Just sent our photo IDs, we should get the contract tomorrow.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2018)

coachBoris said:


> Not sure this is the right place but I wanted to ask the question.  When do I post info on the ROFR.net?  I just got an email from the closing company my broker used for our purchase of a 2BR OV EY for 4400.00 at the Aruba Surf Club stating Marriott waived their ROFR.  Just sent our photo IDs, we should get the contract tomorrow.


You can post it now if you want. No real rules, just need to know for sure a waive or exercise. Some people like to wait until all is said and done, more for superstition than anything else.


----------



## coachBoris (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks, I posted it after I received a copy of the Waiver of ROFR today.


----------

